# Yiruma - From The Yellow Room (2003) Lossless



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

Track List
1. The Scenery Begins
2. Chaconne
3. Yellow Room
4. Indigo
5. Kiss The Rain
6. The Day After...
7. Sometimes... Someone
8. Falling...
9. The Moment
10. 27. May
11. With The Wind
12. Indigo 2 (with Guitar)
13. Chaconne 2 (with Guitar)
14. ....

Download Free :

[links removed - copyright violation]http://hotfile.com/...3_(APE).rar.002.html


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn, this is just wrong! Not the illegal file sharing, which of course IS wrong, but the music, the music!!!

(I sampled it at Amazon. I wish I didn’t.)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Serge said:


> Damn, this is just wrong! Not the illegal file sharing, which of course IS wrong, but the music, the music!!!
> 
> (I sampled it at Amazon. I wish I didn't.)


What music? I wasn't aware Yiruma wrote music; I thought he merely manufactured cynical instrumental pop for young girls. God awful worthless pap.


----------

